# Rate me after 2 months of looksmaxing.



## Deleted member 773 (Feb 6, 2019)

My goal is for my hair to cover up my forehead. And I’m tanning soon. Italian genes so I go a nice brown. Almost done boyos.


----------



## androidcel (Feb 6, 2019)

No before pic?


----------



## Kenma (Feb 6, 2019)

5/10
You're right about covering your forehead


----------



## Disputed (Feb 6, 2019)

4.5PSL max


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 6, 2019)

Disputed said:


> 4.5PSL max


Lol wtf how. OP is above average at least.

Well maybe not above, but at average


----------



## Disputed (Feb 6, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Lol wtf how. OP is above average at least.
> 
> Well maybe not above, but at average


Big forehead, shit lower third, bulbous ugly nose that's why


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Feb 7, 2019)

Disputed said:


> Big forehead, shit lower third, bulbous ugly nose that's why


You’re right about the lower third... I’m only 15 so mewing would help a lot right? And for the forehead, I’m gonna cover it and brush my hair to the side. And for the bulbous nose... yeah I hate it. A rhinoplasty is in my future lol.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Feb 7, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> You’re right about the lower third... I’m only 15 so mewing would help a lot right? And for the forehead, I’m gonna cover it and brush my hair to the side. And for the bulbous nose... yeah I hate it. A rhinoplasty is in my future lol.


You look 25 wtf


----------



## theropeking (Feb 7, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Lol wtf how. OP is above average at least.
> 
> Well maybe not above, but at average



The average man is a psl 4...

I bet 90% of the forum still doesnt know how a psl rating actually works yet they use it tbh

https://looksmax.org/threads/rating-guide-psl-percentiles-and-irl.4820/


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 7, 2019)

theropeking said:


> The average man is a psl 4...
> 
> I bet 90% of the forum still doesnt know how a psl rating actually works yet they use it tbh
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/rating-guide-psl-percentiles-and-irl.4820/


I don't know man people tell me so many different things over the past year and a half Idk what scale is fucking right or not lol


----------



## theropeking (Feb 7, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> I don't know man people tell me so many different things over the past year and a half Idk what scale is fucking right or not lol



Just check the thread. Everything else is bs.
The avg male is a psl 4. I am not saying that but the pioneers of the psl scene(puahate,slurhate,lookism).

Everything else is bs


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 7, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Just check the thread. Everything else is bs.
> The avg male is a psl 4. I am not saying that but the pioneers of the psl scene(puahate,slurhate,lookism).
> 
> Everything else is bs


Okay thanks, finally found a correct rating scale


----------



## bolgin (Feb 7, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Just check the thread. Everything else is bs.
> The avg male is a psl 4. I am not saying that but the pioneers of the psl scene(puahate,slurhate,lookism).
> 
> Everything else is bs



im saying saying this since forever

and people keep thinking 5/10 is average, lmao


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 7, 2019)

theropeking said:


> The average man is a psl 4...
> 
> I bet 90% of the forum still doesnt know how a psl rating actually works yet they use it tbh
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/rating-guide-psl-percentiles-and-irl.4820/


just fucking lol if you think this is accurate

his standard deviations aren't even correct


----------



## theropeking (Feb 7, 2019)

dotacel said:


> just fucking lol if you think this is accurate
> 
> his standard deviations aren't even correct



I was talking about the average males psl rating buddy boyo


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 7, 2019)

theropeking said:


> I was talking about the average males psl rating buddy boyo


I mean the thread u linked isn't accurate


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## GenericChad1444 (Feb 7, 2019)

balding at 15 brutal


----------



## Nibba (Feb 7, 2019)

theropeking said:


> The average man is a psl 4...
> 
> I bet 90% of the forum still doesnt know how a psl rating actually works yet they use it tbh
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/rating-guide-psl-percentiles-and-irl.4820/


>Using a post made by a huge LARP
Yeah no. Discounted. At least use ugliest's guide from lookism


----------



## dodt (Feb 7, 2019)

dotacel said:


> just fucking lol if you think this is accurate
> 
> his standard deviations aren't even correct


At least it uses some method. 4/8 as an average.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 7, 2019)

dodt said:


> At least it uses some method. 4/8 as an average.


yeah I'd accept that but 5/8 being top 80% is a joke lol


----------



## dodt (Feb 7, 2019)

dotacel said:


> yeah I'd accept that but 5/8 being top 80% is a joke lol


Idk man its very ambigious about what are the real true psl of some person. Its hard to tell tbh. 
I am using that scale cuz it seems pretty much comfortable cuz I am used to it. Dont even know what are the ratings of other people but still somehow discuss with them the ratings


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 7, 2019)

dodt said:


> Idk man its very ambigious about what are the real true psl of some person. Its hard to tell tbh.
> I am using that scale cuz it seems pretty much comfortable cuz I am used to it. Dont even know what are the ratings of other people but still somehow discuss with them the ratings


yeah the amount of times I've seen a discussion along the lines of "he's psl 5 -wtf are you on about he's average at best -average is 5 though -no, it's 4" is too much


----------



## NormieKilla (Feb 7, 2019)

I love your eye area


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 7, 2019)

NormieKilla said:


> I love your eye area


----------



## bolgin (Feb 7, 2019)

this could be you


----------



## SHARK (Feb 7, 2019)

bolgin said:


> this could be you


Millimeters of bone from being Chad. Amazing isn’t it?


----------



## mido the slayer (Feb 7, 2019)

bolgin said:


> this could be you


Stop even models do t look like this he have good phenotype hair and eyes he need better hairstyle and better hair textures


Lifeisgood72 said:


> View attachment 18334
> 
> My goal is for my hair to cover up my forehead. And I’m tanning soon. Italian genes so I go a nice brown. Almost done boyos.


You are good looking most females will see above average at least 
You look north Atlantid with minor north pointid. 
Google them if you don’t know what they mean ?


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Feb 7, 2019)

SHARK said:


> Millimeters of bone from being Chad. Amazing isn’t it?


Honestly that morph just looks retarded. A few more mm on my chin would bring me up like 0.25 psl and a nosejob would be .75 psl. Everything else is nearing perfection like my cheekbones. My hair alone is bringing me down 1 psl. Don’t believe me? use your thumb to cover up my forehead right on top of the eyebrows. I look 10x more slayer.


mido the slayer said:


> Stop even models do t look like this he have good phenotype hair and eyes he need better hairstyle and better hair textures
> 
> You are good looking most females will see above average at least
> You look north Atlantid with minor north pointid.
> Google them if you don’t know what they mean ?


I’m Welsh and Italian ancestry with some Norwegian thrown in there because my sister is blonde. I have very dark brown hair. Genetics are crazy lol.


----------



## Kenma (Feb 7, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Honestly that morph just looks retarded. A few more mm on my chin would bring me up like 0.25 psl and a nosejob would be .75 psl. Everything else is nearing perfection like my cheekbones. My hair alone is bringing me down 1 psl. Don’t believe me? use your thumb to cover up my forehead right on top of the eyebrows. I look 10x more slayer.
> 
> I’m Welsh and Italian ancestry with some Norwegian thrown in there because my sister is blonde. I have very dark brown hair. Genetics are crazy lol.


You're right. Get the tan.


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Feb 7, 2019)

Kenma said:


> You're right. Get the tan.
> View attachment 18556


Okay. Thanks for the feedback everyone. Still not turning heads in the hallways like is used to with nw0 but I will ascend soon. Be back in 2-3 months.


Kenma said:


> You're right. Get the tan.
> View attachment 18556


Hey, can you photoshop my hair even lower. I have wavy hair and want it to be combed to the side sitting down on my eyebrows. Looks god tier, even when I was full of acne and had recessed chin I got so much attention with it like that. Then I shaved it off for funeral service :/. Just want to see what it’d look like. Thanks.


GenericChad1444 said:


> balding at 15 brutal


Yeah... I had invasive surgery fuck me over, the pins and rods in my spine hurt so much. I’ve had like 15 hairs on my hand every time I shower since then, and it’s gotten worse. Getting them removed Monday cause they’re useless now and have caused pain for almost 16 months now. Hoping the hair comes back after that or else I’m getting on minoxidil.


----------

